# Shoe Paintings



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

I made these about 3 weeks ago. My friend commissioned me to make these for his girlfriend's birthday about two days prior to it. He told me exactly what he wanted, that he'd buy me all new supplies, and give me a 20 dollar bill to top it off with.

Now that I think about it, I never did get that $20. 

Hrm. Anyways, they're acrylic painted on (originally white) Converse shoes, sprayed with a matte finish to (hopefully) keep the paint from chipping off from daily wear & tear.

Nightmare Before Christmas, yeah, not very original, but the girl loved them. Just thought it might inspire some others to make their own. 


Outer: Sally on the hill (right shoe) & Jack on the hill (left shoe)











Inner: Bad Mayor (right shoe) & Good Mayor (left shoe)











Tongue: Sally's cat (left shoe) & Zero (right shoe)











Tips: Sally (left shoe) & Jack (right shoe)


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I think 20$ was too little. Tell him I say he shuold pay up, lol. Ive never met a shoe artist before!


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Hehe, well, the only reason I haven't gotten on him about it is because I've weasled more than $20 of gas money out of him from having him on chauffeur duty. I'll call it even.  Shoe artist, eh? Thanks!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

What a fabulous idea, my girls would love that! You did a great job!


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks PMI! If you ever get the time/materials to make a pair for your girls, just don't forget to gesso first and add a finish/varnish last. It's okay if the shoes get worn or out-grown but the picture should last.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are just too cool. I liked how you put the toe creatures hands past the stripe.
Are grown-ups allowed to wear those?


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Sean. I did that because he wanted them to look like they were holding hands when the shoes were close together. From a certain angle, they do.

Anyone can wear them, of course, it may require an inner child to design and make them, but after that, they're about as appropriate as the picture for everyone and anywhere (except maybe a workplace). Kinda like a shoe-tattoo, if you want to compare it to that.


----------



## jacklee15 (May 16, 2011)

Wowww Thats really Cool.... I just Loved it mann.... Thanks For Sharing... you are great... 

Thanks 
Business Cards Online


----------

